# Bad Mistake



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

I lent my car to my brother lastnight and he was up in northern ontario (Alliston) and it was snowing and he backed up right on an icy block - he busted a clip on that black plastic piece under the back of the car.

What I was wondering is - if anyone know the price to replace it and what it is exactly for. ??

I have included a pic of what I am taling about. Oh and he dented the muffler casing aswell.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Rear Muffler Protection*

Hi Thinspirits,

Don't worry about that black plastic cover at the back, it's doing nothing, it was put there to "supposedly" protect the muffler, but it's not protecting it well, because it doesn't offer any protection from under the muffler. This is the most vulnerable point which gets dented quite often. Especially in off-road conditions.

This plastic cover gets removed by nissan if you decide to fit a tow-bar and I've got this cover sitting in my garage doing nothing after fitting a tow-bar on mine.

I wouldn't spend money on buying this cover and in fact I removed it myself even before fitting the tow-bar to expose the shiny muffler (after I polished it of course) it looks much nicer without it.

If you still want to keep it, am sure nissan would give it to you for free, as they would have plenty of them in their garages, which have been taken-off other xtrails with tow-bars.


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

Cool Thanks


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thinspirits said:


> Cool Thanks


No problems.

You can also replace it with this accessory if you want to spend the money.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

If it's only dented why not just remove it and try to get the dent out yourself? If it's to severe you can also have it painted to match your X-Trail.


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> If it's only dented why not just remove it and try to get the dent out yourself? If it's to severe you can also have it painted to match your X-Trail.



Its actually plastic and one of the clips is busted - I really dont care about the muffler casing being dented - thats no big deal - I just dont like haveing that plastic piece dangle cause 1 clip is busted.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

I know which part you're talking about. Just take off the screws and leave it off altogether or have it painted to match body color.


----------

